# Belgium Blue Whetstone...anyone use this?



## wphill (Dec 29, 2014)

The BBW is new to me. My only other finishing stone is a Shapton Glass 4k. Grit level they are considered about the same, but the BBW
has better feel...well much better. Seems to be cutting but the usual metal coloring seems to get lost in the slurry from the Bel Coti slury stone. Polish is
quite nice.

So far, I have not gone back to the SG. Still playing with the BBW.
First step...low amount of slurry...though, I've heard others load it up.
Second step..water plus a hint of dish soap.

Only use after coming off Chosera 2k...though I have heard that with right BBW and pilot one can come right off a low grit.
That would be nice...only have to use two stones.

Knives: Kitchen J. knives and some western ones.


----------



## riba (Dec 29, 2014)

i have one. when staying in belgium, I prefer a coticule...


----------



## Ruso (Dec 29, 2014)

This is actually interesting you never hear ppl speak of Coticules or BBW in this forum. I wonder how they compare to the wide range of synthetic water stones...


----------



## Roger (Dec 29, 2014)

They are actually affordable, I was interested into trying a coticule but I'd love to have feedback from someone who have good synthetic j stones.


----------



## berko (Dec 29, 2014)

the one i tested was slow, but the edge was really great, nearly burrless. sold it due to the speed issue.


----------



## wphill (Dec 29, 2014)

If you use it with a coti slurry stone, my current opinion is that speed is not an issue for the home cook.
Arkies..yes. So, I do know what it means to be slow. I've asked an experienced sharpener of j.knives to
come by with one of his knifves to sharpen on the BBW. That way, I'll have more objectivity. 

Since I'm backing it up with some really nice synthetics, it is possible that I am not taking the edge to a higher
level, though I have corresonded with a razor sharpener who also uses it on his knives. He raves about the stone,
though he too prefers to the coticule because of its cutting ability...yet, still believes that he can do it all on the BBW
after a low grit. One never knows quite how to grasp reports of another. But, I have that itch for a natural stone that
works. The jury is still out. The other factor is that a nat can be dud. My arkies were. I have enough good edges...not a lot,
just enough, to make that claim. 

And, every kind of stone may do better with subtle differences in strategies. Hence, I'm hoping that someone can share such here.:scratchhead:


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2014)

If you have an itch for a natural stone that works I should introduce you to Maxim!


----------



## riba (Dec 30, 2014)

I didn't (yet) play much with my bbw. Here is a picture of my small coticules. the bbw is much slower (and muddier). I really like the edge I get from the coticules, sharp and still a bit toothy. they are pretty quick too. I prefer it to my rika 5K.
I dont have enough experience yet with jnats to compare them (got a hard aoto and razor shoubi. ohira is coming soon).


----------



## wphill (Dec 30, 2014)

Riba,
My bbw gets muddy IF I sand it when first flattening, and with the coti slurry stone. But, not so
much with soapy water. Fingers crossed...there are little yellow specs in my BBW...i wonder/hope
that it is coti mixed in.??? Picture can be seen in the another thread...regarding a nakiri..how thin is thin.
Where's your picture? How big of a coti would I need for j.knives?


----------



## riba (Dec 31, 2014)

I use a rather small coti, see https://flic.kr/p/qkcseH
(Nakiri is 18cm)

Bigger is easier of course but it works rather well for me.


----------

